# The Danger In Prosperity



## Blueridge Believer (Oct 16, 2007)

Three worms which often breed in prosperity

(Thomas Watson, "The Lord's Prayer")

"Give us this day our daily bread." Matthew 6:11

To make us content with "daily bread," though God 
straitens us in our allowance, think seriously of the 
danger there is in a high, prosperous condition. 

Some are not content with "daily bread," but desire 
to have their barns filled, and heap up silver as dust; 
which proves a snare to them. "Those who will be rich 
fall into a snare." 1 Tim 6:9. Pride, idleness, and lust--
are three worms which often breed in prosperity. 

Prosperity often deafens the ear against God. "I spoke 
unto you in your prosperity, but you said--I will not hear." 
Jer 22:21. Soft pleasures harden the heart. In the body, 
the more fat--the less vitality. Just so, the more outward 
plenty--often the less piety. 

Prosperity has its honey--and also its sting! Anxious care 
is the evil spirit which haunts the rich man--and will not 
let him rest. When his chests are full of money--his heart 
is full of care, either how to manage or how to increase, 
or how to secure what he has gotten. 

Should this not make us content with that allowance which 
God gives us--if we have daily bread, though not dainties? 
Think of the danger of prosperity! The spreading of a full 
table may be the spreading of a snare! Many have been 
sunk to hell, with golden weights! 

"People who want to get rich fall into temptation and 
a trap and into many foolish and harmful desires that
plunge men into ruin and destruction!" 1 Timothy 6:9. 

The world's golden sands are quicksands, which should 
make us take our daily bread, though it be but coarse, 
contentedly. If we have less prosperity--we have less 
snare. As we lack the rich provisions of the world--so 
we lack their temptations. "If we have food and clothing, 
we will be content with that." 1 Timothy 6:8. 

If God keeps us to a spare diet--if He gives us less of 
temporal things--He has made it up in spiritual things. 
He has given us the Pearl of great price--the Lord Jesus,
who is the quintessence of all good things. To give us 
Christ, is more than if God had given us all the world. 
He can make more worlds--but He has no more Christs 
to bestow. Christ is such a golden mine, that the angels 
cannot dig to the bottom! His riches are unsearchable! 
Ephes. 3:8. From Christ we have justification, adoption 
and glorification!

Consider that it is not having an abundance, which makes 
us content. It is not a fancy cage which will make the bird
sing. Having an abundance may make one less content. 
One staff may help the traveler--but a bundle of staffs 
will be a burden to him. A great estate may be like a 
long trailing garment--more burdensome than useful. 

He who can say, "My God," has enough to rock his 
heart quiet in the lowest condition. What can he lack
--who has the all-sufficient God for his portion!

"Keep your lives free from the love of money and be
content with what you have, because God has said, 
Never will I leave you; never will I forsake you." 
Hebrews 13:5


----------



## Blue Tick (Oct 16, 2007)

Always encouraging!


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 16, 2007)

Yep..just like Paul says, the lack of money is the root of all evil...


OH wait a minute!!!

The LOVE of money......man, how did I mix that up? (been listening to too much TBN I guess)....


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Oct 16, 2007)

Pergamum said:


> Yep..just like Paul says, the lack of money is the root of all evil...
> 
> 
> OH wait a minute!!!
> ...



Maybe you've been watching this guy:


----------



## lwadkins (Oct 16, 2007)

Yep, I can become a better me !


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Oct 16, 2007)

Thank you brother James for posting this.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Oct 16, 2007)

Blueridge Baptist said:


> Pergamum said:
> 
> 
> > Yep..just like Paul says, the lack of money is the root of all evil...
> ...




Joel Osteen is really cool! He can bench press 300 lbs !!!!


----------



## JM (Oct 16, 2007)

Reminds me of: "Indeed extreme poverty is a snare to man, as well as the abundance of wealth." William Huntington


----------

